# Grasshoppers loved my evodia seedlings



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

I haven't had good luck with mine either. I should by seedlings, but I tried seeds. Stratified them in the fridge for a couple months. Planted 72 of them, had 9 come up. Took them outside to harden them off and the wind flipped the box over and smooshed them all.

*pouts*


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey Willi another thing you can try is to get jalapeno or habanero juice and make a spray, and then apply that to your plants. The hoppers do not like the heat from the peppers. It works well for alot of plants


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

That may be a better route than just taking the beating I took. I should have anticipated the hoppers' deeds. They are dependable , non-picky eaters. LOL
LtlWilli


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

I live west of you willi and they get bad out here, one year they ate my window screens
Take several peppers and purae them, then run that stuff through some chaeese cloth. Then add the juice to a gallon of water and spray your plants. It needs to be replied after a rain. Hope that helps


----------



## Apiator (Apr 8, 2011)

LtlWilli said:


> They are dependable , non-picky eaters. LOL
> LtlWilli



Hm. I have discovered, quite by accident, that grasshoppers are indeed picky eaters. You just have to feed them their favorite food.

That favorite food, it seems, is mullein. It's a weed found in most of the USA. Last summer, we had a grasshopper infestation several orders of magnitude above normal, and all they ate in my garden was the mullein. 

No, I don't cultivate it... but because it has medicinal uses and pretty flowers, I let some grow in an unused corner of the garden.

_Verbascum thapsus_, if you care to Wiki it. Good grasshopper trap, and it's easily controlled where you don't want it.


----------

